# VR6T Spark plugs.....What are people running????



## pvw4ever (Nov 19, 2001)

I just cranked my boost up to 1.0 bar and I seem to be getting misfires on high boost conditions. I'm thinking of changing the plugs any suggestions?







I'm currently running the NGK's that comes with the Kinetic Stage 3 kit.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: VR6T Spark plugs.....What are people running???? (pvw4ever)*

are you still on the stock coil pack system? 

generally speaking, the colder the plug the faster it will foul.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: VR6T Spark plugs.....What are people running???? (Amsterdam087)*

found this too: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4575553


----------



## pvw4ever (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: VR6T Spark plugs.....What are people running???? (Amsterdam087)*

Yes stock coil pack system which the coil is O.E.M. new and Autotech 10.5 MM wires. I know they are 2 numbers colder in range unsure of the exact plug number. Looking for suggestions on Brand and Heat range.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: VR6T Spark plugs.....What are people running???? (pvw4ever)*

& another
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4615650
today i'm running 7s @ .024 stock ignition e85
cause you want the biggest gap possable
EDIT 13psi

_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 12:50 AM 11-14-2009_
i can edit without bump
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4834972



_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 11:01 PM 4-9-2010_


----------



## pvw4ever (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: VR6T Spark plugs.....What are people running???? (Amsterdam087)*

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pvw4ever (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: VR6T Spark plugs.....What are people running???? (EL DRIFTO)*

thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

BKR7E gapped to .022in on stock coil


----------



## 98vr65202 (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*

^ alll day long http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_BKR7E gapped to .022in on stock coil

x3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pvw4ever (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: VR6T Spark plugs.....What are people running???? (pvw4ever)*

Thanks for all the help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have two sets of BKR7E's only $20.








I was told PFR6Q's which is a stock 1.8T plug are also good, anybody running these??


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_BKR7E gapped to .022in on stock coil

It really is all about the gap.....was running .025 and once I got about 1bar of boost I would break up coming into boost constantly......got a new set and gapped to .022 and had to hold on tight. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_BKR7E gapped to .022in on stock coil

same, but mine are at .24


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Badboyr66)*

im running NGK R5671A-9 @ ~.018... running stock old coilpack @ 18psi +/- 5 depending if i have my cutout open...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*FV-QR*

can anyone tell me why putting in the .32 gapped plugs is causing massive misfiring in my car when i start making boost? The previous plugs are the exact plugs that kinetics sent me iwth the turbo kit. They are gapped around .36-.38. I ripped my sparkplug wire this weekend but im trying to get some info onto why it may be misfiring


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dankvwguy)*

Resistance increases with air pressure, as you build boost the air pressure increases in the cylinders. The spark can no longer jump across the gap with the increased resistance so you end up with a loss of spark meaning you have a misfire.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*FV-QR*

im only running 10psi on stock compression. hopefully this wire will be in monday or tuesday and i can try out the .38 gap. vr's are such a pain in the ass to remove the spark plugs on over and over. I need to get the metal puller tool, plastic one broke friday


----------



## pvw4ever (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (dankvwguy)*

Just installed mine @ .22mm gap and she's running like a champ to readline








Thanks again for the help fellow Vortex'rs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
@ Dankvwguy. I recommend the same and the metal spark plug tool is worth every penny to any VR6 owner.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ya, im going to buy one when i buy better wires


----------



## SeeYaNextTuesday (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dankvwguy)*

hey im running kinetics stage3+ kid with grand national MSD coils at 16 psi. 3rd gear i get missfire up top , what plug and gap should set to, just bought the car would like to get it running right thanks u


----------



## pvw4ever (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (pvw4ever)*

ok, was good for a day but still a slight miss on high boost, seems like alot of people seem to have this issue. A couple of the old over gapped plugs seemed to come out with lean signs. It seems the car is pulling timing. Turned the boost down to 12 psi and it seems fine up to redline, I will have to run it like that untill I sort this problem out. I saw in another thread to check the Air Intake Temp senor.


----------



## pvw4ever (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: VR6T Spark plugs.....What are people running???? (pvw4ever)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pvw4ever* »_I just cranked my boost up to 1.0 bar and I seem to be getting misfires on high boost conditions. I'm thinking of changing the plugs any suggestions?







I'm currently running the NGK's that comes with the Kinetic Stage 3 kit. 

Well after regapping the plugs B7RE to .22mm gap
And replacing the broken vacuum line found @ my FPR
I'm happy to say i'm pulling strong in every gear and
even spinning third @ 14 P.S.I.









*Next on the list install the 2.9 Clone manifold, 3" downpipe back
exhaust, and a Diff $$







$$ I currently don't have.


----------



## noskeh (Mar 11, 2004)

*Bringing this back from the dead!
*

I know a lot of people run the BKR7E plugs with there VR6T and I have as well at .40 GAP. 
I have no real issues but I was about to order new plugs and noticed BKR7EKU which have the dual ground Strap like our cars originally came equipped with.
I know the plugs are about 3 times as much but with as much money as we put into these cars 25 extra on plugs isnt' going to break the bank.
Let me know if anyone else has tried these with success over the BKR7E single ground strap my car is a daily and sees a 90 mile commute each day so if I can increase MPG would be great.

MY SETUP
2.9L
Davis Unified Devils own coilpack 
268 TT cams
T04E 57trim 7psi (For now)
UM 42# Green Giant injectors
25-26 MPG


----------



## Jckl (Aug 29, 2004)

noskeh said:


> *Bringing this back from the dead!
> *
> 
> I know a lot of people run the BKR7E plugs with there VR6T and I have as well at .40 GAP.
> ...



BKR7E @ .25 gap
3.0L 9:1cr
22 psi
stock coil
bvh p&p
262 cams


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

noskeh said:


> *Bringing this back from the dead!
> *
> 
> I know a lot of people run the BKR7E plugs with there VR6T and I have as well at .40 GAP.
> ...


Sounds like a fun experiment. You go first and let us know how it works out.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

12V GT35R T3 1.06 w/stock coil pack and 2008 C2 #63 Pro-Maf setup. 30 psi, no issues with Bosch F3CS.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

Jckl said:


> BKR7E @ .25 gap
> 3.0L 9:1cr
> 22 psi
> stock coil
> ...




we have a similar set up....except I'm running 268's, and .24 gap. :thumbup:


----------



## noskeh (Mar 11, 2004)

Just wanted to update got the plugs on Saturday, slapped them in on sunday gapped the best I could at .40 Car idles fine and rpms felt a little smoother then normal when accelerating but this could be just because it has new plugs. After a couple tanks of gas i'll report back.


----------

